# Cannot connect my phone to laptop via bluetooth



## fz8975 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Fit. I am not able to connect it to my laptop via bluetooth, whereas as my friends' Samsung Galaxy Pop gets connected easily.

Both the laptop and the phone don't find each other.

Earlier a month ago i was able to connect it to my laptop, but i am unable to do it now .

I am really confused, I know you guys will help me out. 

P.S. - 1.My device is set to discoverable.
         2.I am able to connect my phone to other phones but NOT the laptop


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 30, 2012)

^Try deleting the device and reinstall it? 

PS: I always find samsung/LG phones' connectivity messed up. Nokia & SE are much easier to setup.


----------



## fz8975 (Jan 30, 2012)

I don't have the device on my list 
any other suggestion like using a third party app ??


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jan 30, 2012)

I can't think of a reason why devices are not discoverable. Does any other device gets discovered?


----------



## red dragon (Jan 30, 2012)

In the phone...go to settings...wireless and network settings...bluetooth setting...tick the box beside visibility(if checked...uncheck and recheck)
It will make your phone visible to other bluetooth devices.
You do not need any 3rd party solution...if you still can not find your phone from another bluetooth enabled device...your phone's bluetooth modeule is probably gone.


----------



## fz8975 (Jan 31, 2012)

i can connect my phone with other phones but not with the laptop 
and my phone is discoverable

@red dragon  i've tried it but it is some other bug!!!

also my laptop is connecting with other phones(including android)

what may be the problem now ?


----------



## red dragon (Jan 31, 2012)

Can you connect any other bluetooth enabled phone to the laptop?
What laptop are you using?


----------



## fz8975 (Jan 31, 2012)

yes i have connected nokia 5800, samsung galaxy pop etc to my laptop
laptop is Sony Vaio VPCEH28FN (refer sig.)

i will try connecting my phone to my friend's laptop tomorrow and see what happens

amazing now i am able to connect my phone to my laptop....

edit -
I still wonder what would have been the problem
I restarted my phone today in the morning, but i did that too 2 or 3 days ago to get the phone connected.


----------

